# Wow, What A Burnout.......Racing Video.



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

I know this is way off topic but I just wanted to brag a little about my son. He's into drag racing and built this 79 camaro by himself. He races at Pittsburgh Raceway Park. This video was taken last night (June 14) and he really did one heck of a burnout, it was the best one of the night. The drivers do this to heat their tires up so they get better traction. Turn your sound up and enjoy. He's in the yellow camaro.

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=14ig274

He's doing the 1/4 mile in 12 seconds at 111 mph.

A few pic's.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ohhhh that's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you say "Suh-weeeet! 
Beautiful car, and fast too! Congrats to your son. Very nice car. How old is your son?
My boy is 14 now and for years he was into "rice burners". He loved the little Hondas and Mitsu-itsu-bishis, etc. But finally I converted him and he's now a muscle car boy! I can't wait to be able to swing an old chevy, pontiac, etc. and turn it into a street car (with a governer so he can't go over 55 mph  )


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice rod there BB, my congrats to your son has well he has did a fine job with that car.

Rgds Rook


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. He's 29 and has been working on that car since he was 21, just doing a little at a time. He was just in Pittsburgh for what they called Thunder In The Burgh. They shut down some streets in the city and were drag racing on them. He won 5 out of 7 races. I didn't get to go but I saw his car on the TV news that night. He just got a big racing trailer to haul the car around in and we're designing the logo to put on the sides of it. He was just offered a sponsorship too from one of the Chevy dealerships that their working on. 

Chrose, I'm glad you converted your son, LOL and lots of luck with that governer. LOL :roll: 

Here's a few pic's of the trailer he just bought, it's used trailer but it's in nice shape.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lest you think that only people with Y chromosomes appreciated that, let me add my admiration for the car and the race! The car's a beauty. 111 mph, huh? Can I take it for a spin? :smiles:


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

Yeah sure, come on down to Pittsburgh. LOL  The car still isn't done yet but it's close. That 111mph is just in the 1/4 mile, I don't know what the top speed is, I wouldn't even wanta guess.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

A beautiful thing indeed. And a great trailer. Good for both of you. One would have to be at least 29 to but that car together, my daughters dream car.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 20, 2006)

That is one awesome car and my favourite colour too.


----------



## thebiggerbopper (May 15, 2006)

He found that car sitting at someones house up on the ridge with weeds growing all around it and rusting apart. I think he got it for about $600.00. That was a few years and quite a few thousand dollars ago. I thought he was nuts when he showed it to me.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh goodness, how our children can, and do, enchant us with excellence.


----------

